# Harman Kardon AVR 347 Zone two issues



## prana802 (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey Guys....I am only able to play the tuner simultaneously in the main and zone two, No other source will work; I am using the Panasonic DVD F85 strictly as a CD changer and it is wired with an optical cable to the AVR, for video I have a Sony Blue Ray BDP S301 and Panasonic DMR-EZ485V both wired with HDMI to the projector (Panasonic PT-AE2000U), the Blue Ray audio is connected to the AVR with a coax and the DMR-EZ485 audio with optical to the AVR. I did not want the AVR to do any HDMI switching and also I want to play video with a different audio background. Zone two is powered by a NAD 208 amp connected to the Multi Out of the AVR. Did I not program it correctly or am I having a processor switching issue? I would appreciate any light you guys may shed.


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

I took a look at the manual, it seems that you should be able to listen to any source you have connected to the AVR, while main zone plays any other, or the same. The only caveat was that when using the tuner, the main and zone 2 shared, so had to listen to the same station.
I'd give H/K a call, or if you bought local, give the shop a call.


----------



## prana802 (Dec 20, 2006)

tenzip.... Thanks for your reply . I called HK at 516 255-4545. Tech support tells me that zone two is analog and I have to connect analog cables along with the digital ones for the master zone 1.


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

Glad to be of service. It's good to know you got it worked out, even if you have to buy more cables. Monoprice.com is a good place to get quality cables, cheap.


----------

